# Sticky  How to run an ipconfig /all command?



## 2xg

*How to run an ipconfig /all command?
*​
For *Windows XP *Users:
There’s no need to select Run as Administrator, all you need to do is Click on Start and then Run and type *cmd* in the Open box and press enter.

For *Windows Vista and Windows 7 *Users: 
Click on the Windows Start button and type *cmd*, right click *cmd* on the top and select *Run Administrator*.

A message will pop ‘*Do you want to allow the following program to make changes in your computer?*’, Answer YES.










*For Windows 8 & Windows 10* Users:
Windows 8:
From your desktop move the cursor to top right hand corner and the Start Menu will appear then click on Search....
In the Search box type *cmd* and click on Command Prompt from the list of Apps.
Windows 10:
Right click on the windows icon - bottom left and choose 
"Command Prompt (Admin)" 
or....Click on Windows Key + X to open the Start Menu, then select "Command Prompt (Admin)"










From the Command Prompt (black) screen, type *ipconfig /all *press enter. You will now see the results or output.










*Note: * You may also use any of these valid renditions:
*ipconfig/all
ipconfig -all*

To post the output in a *Forum or Notepad*, right click on the Command Prompt Window and choose Select All, then press Enter, open up Notepad or go to your Post from the Forum right click on it and choose Paste.

If you would like a text file output. From the command prompt (black screen), Copy and Paste these 
ipconfig /all >c:\ipconfig.txt then press enter. 
You will find the output in your Local Disk 'C'.

To output directly to notepad please use
* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *​ then press enter.


----------

